# Saban's Power Rangers



## LightyKD (Mar 25, 2017)

So the movie is FINALLY out! Anybody have a chance to watch this yet? I went to a 7:40pm showing yesterday evening and the movie exceeded my expectations. I think my favorite part was the fact that my wife, a person who is not a Power Rangers fan (Power Rangers RPM is the exception. She really liked Doctor K) was smiling almost the whole time. Hell, at the end of the movie the theater was in applause! I don't want to give too much away but yeah I think everyone should give this movie a chance!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 25, 2017)

never really liked power rangers, even been watching the marathon on twitch. (STILL GOING ON BY THE WAY) I dunno, i guess is a alright show since is been on over 20 years. Just is still kinda like cheezy with the way is borrowing those clips from the japanese series.


----------



## Xandrid (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't like how they only show love for the first series and acting like the other ones ain't happen


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> never really liked power rangers, even been watching the marathon on twitch. (STILL GOING ON BY THE WAY) I dunno, i guess is a alright show since is been on over 20 years. Just is still kinda like cheezy with the way is borrowing those clips from the japanese series.


And I don't really like how the borrow clips from super sentai, when they can make their own


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 25, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> I think my favorite part was the fact that my wife, a person who is not a Power Rangers fan (Power Rangers RPM is the exception. She really liked Doctor K) was smiling almost the whole time. Hell, at the end of the movie the theater was in applause! I don't want to give too much away but yeah I think everyone should give this movie a chance!


Well, I am even more of a newbie to the franchise and have never even watched the series. But now I think I probably will see the movie!


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 25, 2017)

Was gonna watch it yesterday, but I missed the bus and couldn't get another one because then I wouldn't get to school in time


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 25, 2017)

Xandrid said:


> I don't like how they only show love for the first series and acting like the other ones ain't happen
> 
> And I don't really like how the borrow clips from super sentai, when they can make their own




I partially agree with you. I also dont like how most people only show love for the first three seasons. I call those people Power Rangers Hipsters. As for the usage of Sentai footage. I don't mind it. It's necessary and it helps to keep the cost of production down. People already complain about short seasons now. Imagine how extremely short seasons would be 100% new footage.


----------



## Xandrid (Mar 25, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> I partially agree with you. I also dont like how most people only show love for the first three seasons. I call those people Power Rangers Hipsters. As for the usage of Sentai footage. I don't mind it. It's necessary and it helps to keep the cost of production down. People already complain about short seasons now. Imagine how extremely short seasons would be 100% new footage.


Well that is true, but have you seen super megaforce and how they handled the so called "New ranger forms"


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 25, 2017)

Xandrid said:


> Well that is true, but have you seen super megaforce and how they handled the so called "New ranger forms"




DO NOT remind me is Super Megaforce  I hate the two Megaforce seasons with a passion. They are the two worst Power Rangers seasons of all time! Lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2017)

Power Rangers hasn't been good since the first three seasons, and their movies, well... anyways, this movie has gotten a decent scoring on IMDB, but I may watch it soon, IDK yet lol


----------



## Xandrid (Mar 25, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> DO NOT remind me is Super Megaforce  I hate the two Megaforce seasons with a passion. They are the two worst Power Rangers seasons of all time! Lol.


Ya got that right, I would rather watch twilight than that, Gokaiger was 2000 times better


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 25, 2017)

Power rangers twitch marathon HERE 
Now showing power rangers samurai. I have to remember ninja and samurai aren't the same thing


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 25, 2017)

Xandrid said:


> Ya got that right, I would rather watch twilight than that, Gokaiger was 2000 times better



Agreed. Thanks to Gokaiger, I only watch the Sentai seasons that aren't adapted into Power Rangers. I think it's kinda silly to double dip (i.e. watching Ninniger and Power Rangers Ninja Steel) and it gives me that same feeling that a WWE fan would have watching RAW and SmackDown. I don't want Power Rangers to feel like a Sentai Translation but a separate show. Saban skipping seasons helps me to appreciate both sides of the Rangers/Sentai coin. 

So far
- Gokaiger (finished)
- Gobusters (watching now)
- Toqger (downloaded and ready)
- I have a feeling that Zyuogher will be skipped by Saban next in favor of Kyuranger


----------



## Glyptofane (Mar 25, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Power Rangers hasn't been good since the first three seasons, and their movies, well... anyways, this movie has gotten a decent scoring on IMDB, but I may watch it soon, IDK yet lol


It's been hit and miss since then really. I found Zeo, In Space, Time Force, and RPM to be among the best seasons.


----------



## Xandrid (Mar 25, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Agreed. Thanks to Gokaiger, I only watch the Sentai seasons that aren't adapted into Power Rangers. I think it's kinda silly to double dip (i.e. watching Ninniger and Power Rangers Ninja Steel) and it gives me that same feeling that a WWE fan would have watching RAW and SmackDown. I don't want Power Rangers to feel like a Sentai Translation but a separate show. Saban skipping seasons helps me to appreciate both sides of the Rangers/Sentai coin.
> 
> So far
> - Gokaiger (finished)
> ...


I have watched Go-busters, don't really like it, everything above I loved it, and I'm currently watching Uchuu Sentai Kyuuranger


----------



## Glyptofane (Mar 25, 2017)

Xandrid said:


> I have watched Go-busters, don't really like it, everything above I loved it, and I'm currently watching Uchuu Sentai Kyuuranger


Go-busters isn't very popular, but I found it to be a very refreshing change of pace.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Mar 25, 2017)

I really want to watch this movie. It looks really good and despite the hate, I would love to check it out. It's nice to have some teens show there true self (even though it's scripted) instead of the awkward acting they display in the show.
How would you rate the movie out of 10?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 25, 2017)

I saw a few full length trailers and my god. I have never seen anything so edgy. I mean this puts Dante's Inferno and Kill la Kill to shame. There's a magic you lose when you take something inherently hokey like Power Rangers and make it mature.


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 25, 2017)

I saw it yesterday, its really good in my opinion!


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 25, 2017)

clownb said:


> Go-busters isn't very popular, but I found it to be a very refreshing change of pace.



I was really hoping for a RPM sequel out of GoBusters. It's the perfect Sentai for it.



BlackWizzard17 said:


> I really want to watch this movie. It looks really good and despite the hate, I would love to check it out. It's nice to have some teens show there true self (even though it's scripted) instead of the awkward acting they display in the show.
> How would you rate the movie out of 10?



I would give this movie a 9 out of 10. The only major issues I have are the suit and zord designs. I wanted them to be closer to the original show but oh well, what's done is done. The movie hit all the marks it needed to. It made me laugh, it almost made me want to cry (Zack's backstory, not the obvious part of 



Spoiler



Billy being killed by Rita


). Hell, I was very close to shouting "Go Rangers!" when they got into their zords and charged into battle. If there was anything I could say about the Rangers, they were very "human". Not like the idealistic teens of the 90's show. It's their humanity, the fact that they are misfits and this movie doesnt shy away from teen angst that really gives this movie a soul. Hell! There's even a part between Jason and Zordon 



Spoiler



where Jason throws shade at Zordon for hating on his team


 that makes me go: Damn, this is a leader to get behind! Even if you don't like Power Rangers, it's still worth a watch. BTW This movie has the funniest use of product placement, EVER!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BORTZ said:


> I saw a few full length trailers and my god. I have never seen anything so edgy. I mean this puts Dante's Inferno and Kill la Kill to shame. There's a magic you lose when you take something inherently hokey like Power Rangers and make it mature.



This movie is nowhere as edgy as the fan made film of recent. If anything this movie takes the teen angst of Dino Thunder and dials it up a few notches. Overall it's still has the core cheese factor of Power Rangers and truly does end up feeling as Power Rangers as anything else. I would say that this feels like Power Rangers, if it was on CW side by side with the Arrowverse shows and it's EXACTLY what I feel like PG Power Rangers would feel like! Would be neat to see Saban use one of the recent Sentai seasons he skipped over and did a PG Power Rangers season. If Disney and Eddie Guezelian could turn a hyper cheezy Sentai like GoOnger into the post apocalyptic Power Rangers RPM (best season EVER) then, I'm sure that Saban with the right writers could go to the next level.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 22, 2017)

I remember being in love with the power Rangers in like 94' 95' around then, got my hat still fits my head kinda! that's what too much TV will do to you, rotted my brain so a kids small hat fits my 27 year old adult cranium. JASON! I think I'm gonna go see the movie!


----------



## Toltec80 (Apr 25, 2017)

I hated Power Rangers ever since...


----------

